# Good 720 parts websites



## wolfman6974 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi all, new member here and first post. I'm a GM man myself but my dad has an '85 Nissan 720 pickup that has been the most reliable little truck I have ever seen. When I was younger I always wanted me and my dad to fix her up and install a small block 350 but we never had the money to waste it on her.

Well now I'm "grown up" I guess you could say and have a little money to spend and want to resurrect my little dream.

Right now, I'm not worried about the motor swap. Just things like new grille, headlights, tailights, front end/suspension parts and stuff like this. I think I can get a lot of the front end parts from advance auto parts and I found a couple other part sites that have grilles, lights and etc. But I'm having a problem finding interior parts.

Can anyone offer some good part websites that you have found and are reliable? Doesn't matter what kind of parts. I would appreciate it very much.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Biggwaukegan (Jan 3, 2010)

hey man I got a 85 5speed with 480,000 on it. Just threw on a new Weber carb and she hauls ass bigg time! Hope someone knows of some good 720 sites.


----------

